# Statues With Limitations



## Meanderer

WELCOME TO STATUES WITH LIMITATIONS!






http://killscreendaily.com/articles/3dss-virtual-louvre-tour-guide-art/


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Certain to be a hit with the museum goers. It does give a different perspective to each piece of art. Thanks for posting this Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer

*10 World Famous Statues*

Statues have been created by man since the prehistory for all kinds of reasons and in all sizes. One of the first statues, a 29.6 cm (11.7 inches) high sculpture called the Lion Man, was created almost 32,000 years ago. The original Seven Wonders of the World included two statues: The Colossus of Rhodes and the Statue of Zeus at Olympia. Today, statues have been erected all over the world representing everything from religious deities, historical events and influential people.
http://www.touropia.com/world-famous-statues/


----------



## RadishRose

I saw that Olmec head outside the museum in when I was in Mexico City!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*World War One sculpture unveiled in Trafalgar Square*

Mark Humphrey, who created the Every Man Remembered sculpture in Trafalgar Square, says it was partly inspired by a brass bombshell his great-grandfather decorated while he was in the trenches in the Somme in 1916.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...e-sculpture-unveiled-in-Trafalgar-Square.html  (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Two Men Who Did the Right Thing[/h]The monument was representative of a time in history, beyond baseball, that in the late 1940's reached to the deepest, the most tragic, and yet the most elevating moments of a nation in racial crisis. Robinson, a black man, was breaking the long-held racial barrier in the major leagues. Reese, from Louisville, Ky., had inherited a teammate whom many people did not want to see play major league baseball.
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/02/sports/baseball/02robinson.html?_r=1&


----------



## Meanderer

*Lord, it's a long way down!*

Repair work begun on Rio de Janeiro's famed Christ statue after two fingers and its head were chipped during recent lightning storms. 

Officials believe it will take at least four months to repair the damage after workers carried out the first up-close examination of the 125-foot (38-meter) Christ the Redeemer statue following the lightning storms.
https://www.seniorforums.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=11432  (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

*33 colossal monuments and statues around the world*

WE OFTEN FIND OURSELVES MARVELING at the largest geological features on Earth, from the peaks of Mount Everest and K2 to the depths of the Mariana Trench. But humankind has left its own forms of colossal structures.


Built to commemorate memorable historical figures, deities, and events, utterly massive monuments and statues can be found all over the planet. Check out these 35 photos of colossal undertakings that define the word “monumental.” 

http://matadornetwork.com/trips/33-colossal-monuments-statues-around-world/


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13489
The bread line sculpture at the Roosevelt Memorial was amazingly detailed. In fact, I think the Roosevelt Memorial in general showed an amazing amount of thought, and told a story more effectively than any other memorial we visited. I just so happened to capture a man who appears to already have gotten his bread! This photo needed to be black and white so that the living man blended in better with the bronze statues.
http://www.engineersotherlife.com/2012/03/favourite-photos-washington-dc.html






Myrna Loy
http://www.seeing-stars.com/Immortalized/MyrnaLoy.shtml






On October 8, 1987, a Kate Smith statue was dedicated outside the Spectrum in Philadelphia before the Flyers game vs. the Montreal Canadians.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Smith


----------



## Meanderer

*Platform Sandals Revealed on Greek Statues Guarding Alexander-Era Tomb*

"Let these ancient statues be an inspiration to tall girls who want to wear heels: A pair of caryatids revealed in a tomb in Greece stand more than 7 feet tall, and they have a little extra height from their platform sandals". 

"Archaeologists recently uncovered the feet of the wavy-haired female statues standing guard at the entrance of a huge burial complex in Amphipolis. The stone statues' delicately carved toes have survived for more than 2,300 years, and their thick-soled shoes, known as kothornoi, have even retained traces of red and yellow paint, new photos show".

http://www.livescience.com/47939-platform-sandals-ancient-greek-statues.html


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 13621
Located near the front entrance of the Reynolds Alumni Building the statue of cartoon character Beetle Bailey and the surrounding gardens pay tribute to The Shack, a student hangout located nearby which burned to the ground in the late 80's. It is supposed that Mort Walker, creator of Beetle Bailey, and one of MU's distinguished alums hung out there and used this a model for Beetle Bailey's hangout.
http://gardens.missouri.edu/about/descriptions/beetle-bailey.php


----------



## Meanderer

*Statue of Liberty: 50 fascinating facts*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/northamerica/usa/newyork/10157989/Statue-of-Liberty-50-
fascinating-facts.html


----------



## Meanderer

*10 Unintentionally Horrifying Statues of Famous People*

Having a statue erected in your likeness sounds like it would be an honor. But when the end result leaves you looking disfigured, soulless, or otherwise terrifying for all eternity, it's worth considering that sometimes it's not the thought that counts.

http://mentalfloss.com/article/55343/10-unintentionally-horrifying-statues-famous-people


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Green Bay Packers unveil statue in tribute to famous Lambeau Leap*

GREEN BAY, Wis. (AP) — The Green Bay Packers unveiled a bronze statue outside Lambeau Field that honors one of the team's traditions.


A small crowd gathered outside Lambeau Field to catch the first glimpse of the Lambeau Leap statue on Friday.


The sculpture pays tribute to the post-touchdown celebration of a player jumping into the stands behind the end zone.


Former Packers safety LeRoy Butler is credited with starting the ritual on Dec. 26, 1993, when he jumped into the crowd after scoring a late touchdown in Green Bay's 28-0 win over the Los Angeles Raiders.


"It was very spontaneous," recalled Butler, who attended the ceremony Friday. "I can't even tell a fib and say I thought about it."


The big play that prompted the first Lambeau Leap came after Hall of Fame defensive end Reggie White picked up a fumble and lateraled the ball to Butler, who ran the final 25 yards to Lambeau's south end zone.
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...tribute-famous-lambeau-leap-article-1.1889661


----------



## RadishRose

What! No cheese hats???


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> What! No cheese hats???


Big flaw, I agree!





There's always one!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Wonderful photos Meanderer, I often wonder how you manage to find the time for all your postings, but am glad that you do!


----------



## Falcon

Same here Oakapple.


----------



## Meanderer

*12 Craziest Sculptures*

crazy sculptures, weird sculptures, funny sculptures

http://www.oddee.com/item_97928.aspx





Melting cow in Budapest.


----------



## Meanderer

*Women on Pedestals*

These are monumental women! Because of their achievements, their likenesses have been carved in stone for all to see and remember.

http://www.factmonster.com/ipka/A0768462.html






Sojourner Truth


----------



## Meanderer

*This Guy’s Insane Selfie Atop Rio’s Christ The Redeemer Statue Will Probably Make You Dizzy*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/christ-the-redeemer-selfie#.vpzOln15Qb


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Septimius Severus Conservation*

In 1967 the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts acquired a monumental statue of the Roman emperor Septimius Severus. The statue had once belonged to the famous 17th-century Italian collector Vincenzo Giustiniani (1564--1637), who displayed it with his extensive collection of ancient art. But in the late 1960s, scholars questioned whether any or all of the statue had actually been carved in antiquity. Eventually, VMFA took the statue off public view and placed it in storage. In 2007 the museum undertook a comprehensive research campaign using scientific and art historical methods to determine whether or not the statue is a work of ancient art. In addition to the extensive research and testing that was carried out, the statue was cleaned, conserved, and restored before being placed in the museum's Tapestry Hall.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a 1920's photo of Mt Rushmore, before the carvings.


----------



## NancyNGA

That is so cool!


----------



## jujube

One of my favorites:

View attachment 16975


----------



## Meanderer

jujube said:


> One of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 16975


Located at Barcelona's Poblenou Cemetery, this magnificent sculpture, titled Kiss of Death (El Petó de la Mort in Catalan and El Beso de la Muerte in Spanish), depicts death (in the form of a winged skeleton) planting a kiss on a young man's forehead.
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/poblenou-cemetery-kiss-of-death


----------



## Meanderer

*20 Statues of Famous Authors From All Over the World*

Erecting a statue of someone to honor their memory and ensure their immortality seems a little dated in the digital age. But history buffs and travel-junkies still go thousands of miles to see monuments to their favorite authors, artists, and historical figures, so there must be something elementally compelling about it. 
http://flavorwire.com/213076/statues-of-famous-authors-from-all-over-the-world


----------



## Meanderer

*The Lost Bird Project*

http://www.lostbirdproject.org/
“The project starts with me putting my hands into a bucket of clay and beginning to form out shapes. That heightened attention to form makes it possible for me to be receptive.  We’re receptive to the things we open ourselves up to and making sculpture is what opens me up to the world,” says artist Todd McGrain.








McGrain’s passion for form is apparent when he speaks of the physicality of a life of sculpting. “Touch is literally the way we come in contact with the world.” The memorials are not naturalistic works of biological detail, McGrain’s intention is to create shapes that capture the presence of the birds, to make them personal and palpable, to remind us of their absence.


These bronze sculptures are subtle, beautiful, and hopeful reminders. The human scale of each sculpture elicits a physical sympathy. The smooth surface, like a stone polished from touch, conjures the effect of memory and time. I model these gestural forms to contain a taut equilibrium, a balanced pressure from outside and from inside—like a breath held in. As a group they are melancholy, yet affirming. They compel us to recognize the finality of our loss, they ask us not to forget them, and they remind us of our duty to prevent further extinction.


Each memorial has been permanently placed at the specific location directly related to the particular bird’s decline. An additional set of bronze sculptures has been cast and is available for temporary exhibitions.


----------



## Meanderer

*Japanese Sculptor Transforms Wood Into Surreal Statues And It’s Amazing*

A Japanese sculptor named Yoshitoshi Kanemaki is so skilled that he can turn ordinary woods into magnificent surreal statues. On his latest work, Kanemaki made a 12-headed girl and took photos during the progression of his work from an ordinary log into a masterpiece.

http://amazinginfos.com/japanese-sculptor-yoshitoshi-kanemaki-wood-surreal-statues-photos/


----------



## Pappy

Amazing talent, Jim. I use to whittle a mean stick. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Here's lookin' at Euclid"!


----------



## Meanderer

*The Lives Of Living Statues*

"We’ve all seen them at one point or another – in a park, at a festival, or practically any place where tourists gather in large numbers. Some of us walk right past them as if they were actual statues while others might stop and stare a while. Eventually, we all end up thinking the same thing – “I could do that!” After all, this has to be the cushiest job in the world. You make money by literally just standing there. What could be easier, right"?
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/living-statues


----------



## RadishRose

These are just amazing! I missed this thread while i was offline for several weeks. Glad I found it. Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

*Geeks Use Photoshop to Show What Classical Statues Look Like with Modern Clothes*

Ever wonder what classical statues would look like if they wore modern clothes? Wonder no more, as French photographer Leo Caillard and art director Alexis Persani shows us in their Street Stone photography series. Simply put, Louvre Museum sculptures were given a trendy and up-to-date makeover. Continue reading to see more.

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/...assical-statues-look-like-with-modern-clothes


----------



## oakapple

Interesting pics, puts a whole new slant on how you look at the original sculpture, quite amazing really.


----------



## Meanderer

I guess clothes do make a man....nequin!




http://popdust.com/2014/03/03/single-lady-spends-14-years-with-family-of-mannequins/


----------



## oakapple

I had to really look at this photo...... Doh!


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> I had to really look at this photo...... Doh!


If you click the link, you will find the whole story. http://popdust.com/2014/03/03/single-lady-spends-14-years-with-family-of-mannequins/


----------



## Meanderer

"Its just been reported that Liverpool has been overrun with cries to build a statue of the so called fifth beatle, Brian Epstein. This is fantastic news, Liverpool hasn’t erected a new statue of the beatles in nearly a month. Austin, Texas has taken advantage of this sculpting lull by putting up its own towering tribute to the FF, a 36 foot version of the band holding their instruments and looking befuddled. What describes Texas better than a gargantuan edifice deifying an ancient pop band from England"?
http://suckmybeatles.com/2007/12/11/reason-781-statues-of-limitations/


----------



## Meanderer

Mustangs, Las Colinas, Texas


----------



## Falcon

Those horses are BEAUTIFUL  Meanderer.  How clever!   Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Meanderer

They cornered the market on Fish!





Sculpture, Portland, Oregon


----------



## Meanderer

*The “Kissing Statue” is that of a nurse and a sailor.*

"The kiss that celebrates the end of World War 2 is now a giant statue in San Diego’s waterfront. The iconic black and white photograph taken by Alfred Eisenstaedt in New York City’s Times Square comes to life in a 20-foot bronze sculpture, aptly known as “Unconditional Surrender”. It’s designed by Seward Johnson.
Also known as “Victory Kiss”, the statue stands right next to the USS Midway Ship turned into a museum. You can’t miss it—and don’t miss it".

http://keepcalmandwander.com/the-kiss-that-celebrates-the-end-of-world-war-2/


----------



## Meanderer

*Gilbert and George 'Singing Sculpture'*


----------



## Meanderer

Looking like the wreckage of an Alien space craft, this Futuristic Sculpture is Art, but not as we know it. Commisioned by a forward thinking Burnley Council & designed by Tonkin Liu Architects


----------



## NancyNGA

That singing tree is soooo... cool!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Oh my, what a pleasure this thread is! The Mustangs are exquisite and my very favorite!! Second fave is The Singing Tree, eerily beautiful but the sound frightens the beejeebees outta' me! The Corner fish is creatively "Carpe" Diem and my 3rd fave. I also liked Blanko's (living statue) interactive idea…cool.


----------



## Meanderer

*W'eel Turtle Sculpture: Dunseith, North Dakota*

Made in 1982 from 2,000 tire rims that never made it to their destination, W'eel stands sentinel on the North Dakota prairie and lures customers to Dale's Thrifty Barn, the gas station/cafe/motel responsible for its existence.  The 40-foot turtle's one-ton head bobs from side to side, perhaps acknowledging the surrounding Turtle Mountains or the annual turtle derby in nearby Boissevain, Manitoba.


----------



## NancyNGA

Does this count as a statue? 

I met Beulah in the 50's at the amusement park.  She has a new dress and her hair was more frizzy and she was in a cage.  Very scary to kids.


----------



## Meanderer

Sure, Nancy...and a laughing statue at that! HAHA!  Here is another link on the amusement park. 
http://www.wksu.org/news/story/31062
One of the permanent exhibits at the McKinley is the Laffing Lady, or Laffing Sal, or Beulah, an automaton that stood outside the scary “Laff in the Dark” ride.  Kenney "one thing we wish we had - there is not one photograph of the Laughing Lady in her original location. We know when she came to us she was not wearing her original dress but we have no clue what her original dress looked like."


----------



## Meanderer

*10,000 Year Old Statue Contains Coded Message About Human Origins*

They have had it since 1890, and they "don't have the funds to check it's age"?  Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> We know when she came to us she was not wearing her original dress but we have no clue what her original dress looked like."



Thanks for the link. Sad to see the Comet fall.  I sure wish we had taken a picture of Beulah then. [SUP]
[/SUP]


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> I sure wish we had taken a picture of Beulah then.


She probably would have laughed!


----------



## Meanderer

Ice Age Lion Man


----------



## Meanderer

George Washington Sculpture on Kogan Plaza.
http://gwtoday.gwu.edu/george-washington-bench-debuts


----------



## Meanderer

Colorado’s modern statue of John L. “Jack” Swigert, Jr. – an astronaut who was also elected to Congress. (Photo courtesy of Architect of the Capitol)
http://historicdc.com/2012/09/16/statue-of-limitations/


----------



## Meanderer

A constrained animation style and limitations in the rig helped animators create a performance for the statue of Lincoln without losing its marble essence. 
http://www.cgw.com/Publications/CGW/2009/Volume-32-Issue-6-June-2009-/Living-Art.aspx


----------



## Meanderer

Ear Buds!


----------



## RadishRose

I love this thread. 
I especially admire the statue of George Washington sitting on the bench. Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Meanderer

*Making waves! Gigantic lady of the lake who's got the Germans in a lather *(2011)
Meet the not-so-Little Mermaid that has been having a right old knees-up in the German city of Hamburg. Oliver Voss's floating sculpture is designed to look like a woman bathing in the picturesque Alster Lake. The three-piece work of art, which is 13ft high and 98ft long, will be turning heads - with many visitors boarding rowing boats to get a closer look.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...he-12ft-lady-lake-sculpture-divided-city.html


----------



## Meanderer

The tourist season, on Easter Island!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


>



meanderer…you should use this for your avatar lol…he's a wanderer with his walking stick and sunglasses, no? He's a cool dude


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Huh??? *
okay, this is St. Wenceslas 
located in Lucerna Palace _by David Cerney

_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*The Owl of Caerbannog*





http://blog.fawny.org/2005/07/10/owl/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/joeclark/24967474/in/album-474066/ (BACK OF TRUCK)


----------



## Lara

Painting of a statue by Chris Redwood called "Tangle"...


----------



## Meanderer

*Israel Built A 9/11 Memorial Out Of Ground Zero Wreckage – You Have To See it*

[h=3]This is Israel’s memorial to 9/11.[/h]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is called the 9/11 Living Memorial Plaza, and was initiated and designed by Eliezer Weishoff.






Completed in 2009 for $2 million, it sits on 5 acres of hillside, 20 miles from the center of Jerusalem.

[h=3]And includes this engraving in Hebrew and English.[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

"There are a lot of tiger statues around the perimeter of Comerica Park in Detroit.  Given the neighborhood the ballpark is in, I’m pretty sure they’re there for protection".


----------



## Lara

*Stonemarket
​*http://www.stonemarket.co.uk


----------



## Meanderer

south african artist marco cianfanelli has constructed a monument to recognize the 50 year anniversary of peace activist and politician nelson mandela’s capture by the apartheid police in 1962. mandela’s profile spans 50 steel columns measuring 21.32 and 29.52 feet (6.5 and 9 meters) high, each anchored to the concrete-covered ground. the shape and form of the sculpture are representative of the leader’s 27 years behind bars for his efforts to bring equal rights and governmental representation to the once racially divided nation. the statue of the nobel prize winner has been erected in howick, a town located 56 miles (90 kilometers) south from the city of durban in the countryside of the southernmost african country.


----------



## Lara

http://dailyoftheday.com/gravity-defying-statues-made-wire/


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Ricky Van Shelton - Statue Of A Fool.[/h]


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Static motion....Amazing!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Driftwood Horses
See more: ​http://boredpanda.eu/driftwood-horse-sculptures-jame-doran-webb/


----------



## Meanderer

How do they do that?  They are amazing....I liked the one, at rest...taking a drink!  (Notice the ripples, in the water!)


----------



## Lara

*Junk-Culture
*Artist Transforms Chain-link fence into a Statue of Shimmering Lights



American artist Soo Sunny Park recently created a gorgeous sculpture, called "Unwoven Light", constructed from sections of chain link fencing whose joints have been connected to create a wave-like form studded with thousands of iridescent Plexiglas pieces. Speaking about the project Park says, “We don’t notice light when looking so much as we notice the things light allows us to see. Unwoven Light captures light and causes it to reveal itself, through colorful reflections and refractions on the installation’s surfaces and on the gallery floor and walls.” - See more at: http://www.junk-culture.com/2013_05_01_archive.html#sthash.OPO8qgJe.dpuf​


----------



## RadishRose

Spectacular, Lara!


----------



## Lara

*More sparkle for you, Rose…
*Sparkling statuesque at a store 
window display in Straits Quay Penang.


----------



## Shalimar

Love the light sculpture Lara. For some reason, it reminds me of the ocean. Free flowing creatures below the waves. Such sensuous shapes.


----------



## Lara

I see that Shalimar! You have such a poetic way of expressing it. Here are some other angles and lighting:
See more here in this link to the artist, studio and video of how she did it: http://design-milk.com/unwoven-light-an-installation-by-soo-sunny-park/


----------



## Shalimar

Cool video. I can also see an angel patting a fish in the ocean.


----------



## Meanderer

This statue of Howard Dill (aka The Pumpkin King) stands at an intersection in the town of Windsor, Nova Scotia. Howard Dill carved out (no pun intended!) an international reputation for himself as a grower of record-breaking pumpkins by winning 4 consecutive world titles - the first of his award-winners weighing in at 400 lbs.


----------



## Lara

Pumpkin statue at Benesse art site Naoshima,
 island in Japan's seto inland sea, contemporary


----------



## Meanderer

Cleopatra's Needle (London)


----------



## Lara

*Franklin Delano Roosevelt*


----------



## Meanderer

Same to you, Fala!


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Amazing surreal symbolic sculpture by Michael Alfano!  Thanks, Lara!


----------



## Lara

Thanks. I didn't know who the artist was nor do I know this one. This one is so odd. 
I don't really get it but I appreciate it's creative take on whatever the artist has in mind.
Anybody know what this is all about? Maybe it just is an effort to make a bird's wings 
in motion from a man and a woman. Interesting. I'm starting to warm up to it.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Thanks. I didn't know who the artist was nor do I know this one. This one is so odd.
> I don't really get it but I appreciate it's creative take on whatever the artist has in mind.
> Anybody know what this is all about? Maybe it just is an effort to make a bird's wings
> in motion from a man and a woman. Interesting. I'm starting to warm up to it.
> 
> View attachment 23105


"Similar to a camera capturing multiple exposures in a single image, artist Katie Grinnan created this sculptural time-lapse of her body moving through a daily yoga routine using sand, plastic, and enamel".


----------



## Lara

Oh thanks meanderer!! That makes it all the more interesting. A time-lapse sculpture has got to be a first in concept. And the sand, plastic, enamel mix is a medium first for me anyway. I know who to come to whenever I want infer on anything. You missed your calling…FBI and CIA secret agent……or did you?


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, I love the last two sculptures. The winged one gives me chills.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Oh thanks meanderer!! That makes it all the more interesting. A time-lapse sculpture has got to be a first in concept. And the sand, plastic, enamel mix is a medium first for me anyway. I know who to come to whenever I want infer on anything. You missed your calling…FBI and CIA secret agent……or did you?


....just the Fax, Ma'am!


----------



## Lara

Okay, how about this one?


----------



## Meanderer

"Rabarama, alias Paola Epifani, was born in Rome in 1969. The daughter of an artist, from her early childhood she showed an inborn talent for sculpture. She started her artistic education at the Arts High School in Treviso, followed by the Venice Academy of Fine Arts where she graduated with top marks in 1991. She currently lives and works in Padova.
Rabarama, sculptor, works on the representation of the body. Her personages express the core point of human condition and its contradictions: the paradoxical relations between the human being, its corporality and the deep essence of meditation.
Her critics and most demanding collectors, thanks to the steady flow of official recognition and awards she has received on the national and international art scene, consider Rabarama an all-round artist.
Her production is quite eclectic and varied and embraces terracotta sculptures, painted bronze, pieces in marble and glass, oil paintings, resin inclusions, artistic gold jewels, recent rubber monotypes and graphic work".


Rabarama (Paola Epifani)


----------



## Lara

THANK YOU, meanderer! The information you posted, as well as the link, was fascinating. I spent a long time early this morning devouring every detail, from her interview to more photos of her work. Here she is at work and also two of my favorites…well, the one above in post#109 is my very favorite. I like another one that's blue but I'll post that in the "Out of the Blue" thread.


----------



## Shalimar

So beautiful! I love #109 and the final one. I can feel them.


----------



## Lara

Also by Rabarama...


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> THANK YOU, meanderer! The information you posted, as well as the link, was fascinating. I spent a long time early this morning devouring every detail, from her interview to more photos of her work. Here she is at work and also two of my favorites…well, the one above in post#109 is my very favorite. I like another one that's blue but I'll post that in the "Out of the Blue" thread.
> 
> View attachment 23198View attachment 23197
> View attachment 23196




These are amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## RadishRose

Yes amazing!


----------



## Lara

Title: Break Free From Your Mold


----------



## Meanderer

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/photos/...gger-and-the-beatles-photo-1428364292087.html


----------



## RadishRose

On the left, is that supposed to be Lucielle Ball with the Vitavitavegemine? If so, it really is scary.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> On the left, is that supposed to be Lucielle Ball with the Vitavitavegemine? If so, it really is scary.


Yeah, that is her, AFTER she took it!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Beheaded Statues of Nemrut Dagi in Turkey


----------



## Meanderer

In Dublin's fair city,
Where the Girls are so pretty,
I first set my eyes,
On sweet Molly Malone.....


----------



## Meanderer

Don't move...


----------



## RadishRose

Cool!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Picasso's She Goat  :whome:

"Picasso's studio in the town of Vallauris, where he worked beginning in 1948, was next to a yard into which potters threw debris—pieces of metal and shards of ceramics. After deciding to sculpt a goat, Picasso searched the yard for discarded materials that could suggest parts of the animal's body. He crafted a skeleton with these objects, and filled out the sculpture with plaster. A wicker basket forms the goat's rib cage; two ceramic jugs were modified to serve as its udders. Flat palm fronds shape the slope of the goat's spine and the length of its snout, and metal scraps are used as structural units throughout."


----------



## Meanderer

He should of called it "Scrap-Goat"!


----------



## Meanderer

…SAW SCULPTURES MADE FROM LEGO
"The Art of the Brick is showcasing the handiwork of Nathan Sawaya until next year. Sawaya is a New York-based artist and famed for creating some of the largest, most inventive Lego sculptures – some commissioned by celebrities or presented to presidents. Several of the sculptures took him months to create and featured as many as 80,000 meticulously placed blocks.


"To be honest, before we went, I didn’t really know how much of a viable art form it was. I knew it’d be cool to see, but I also thought it was almost a cheat to make art this way".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> He should of called it "Scrap-Goat"!



I'll bet you meant Scape-goat, no? layful:

_Other peoples' Lives (Scapegoat)_,  by John Isaacs (wax, steel, glass and oil paint) 

 So sad looking.


----------



## Falcon

Pretty good lookin' Nannies.   How come no "Billys" ?


----------



## Falcon

I agree about the Legos.  That's cheating.


----------



## Meanderer

Billy, in Philly
"A favorite of children as well as many adults, Billy, the small bronze goat, has graced Rittenhouse Square since 1919. Sculptor Albert Laessle was born and trained in Philadelphia, and his bronze Penguins resides at the Philadelphia Zoo".


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

USA...70, Reds....67.


----------



## NancyNGA

Umbrella Pin-Up Girl
 
_"Forever Marilyn _is a 26 foot tall statue of Marilyn Monroe designed by Seward Johnson. Inspired by a famous scene in the 1955 film, _The Seven Year Itch,_ it has been displayed in a variety of locations in the United States as well as in Australia."  This display was in Chicago, I believe.


----------



## Meanderer

THESE HAY STATUES WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU LOOK AT HAYSTACKS


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Dallas Zoo, city unveil new elephant-statue gateway


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]
Italian Bronze Statue Cupid Cherub Bow Arrow Putti Figurine[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## exwisehe




----------



## Meanderer

The story behind the 'selfie' statue in Sugar Land


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Arachne

my kids loved this one. It is in Edson, Alberta Canada.


----------



## Meanderer

Arachne said:


> my kids loved this one. It is in Edson, Alberta Canada.



Eddy, the Edson Squirrel!   Edson, the Town of BIG Things!


----------



## Arachne

Meanderer said:


> Eddy, the Edson Squirrel!   Edson, the Town of BIG Things!



 That is right every time we took the yellow head highway from BC we had to stop there and here at Clearwater BC home of Mister Moose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good times


----------



## NancyNGA

Paul Bunyan and his blue ox, Babe

Postcard from_ The Trees of Mystery_, Klamath Falls, Oregon.  This is about how it looked when we went there on vacation in '55. 






Recent photo:  "The present Babe has been there since 1952. At one time, Babe's head nodded and smoke blew out his nostrils. The smoke scared some children, so that was discontinued. He was moved to the other side of the parking lot in 1983 to make room for a museum."


----------



## Pappy

This is is in the Adirondacks in NY where we took the kids back in the early sixties.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Paul Bunyan breaking for lunch in Atlanta, Illinois!


----------



## NancyNGA

That Paul Bunyan fellow really gets around, doesn't he?!!


----------



## Meanderer

"OK, so this isn't a Bunyan or Babe statue but Hackensack, Minn., is home to Bunyan's _other babe, his sweetheart Lucette Diana Kensack. She's about 17 feet tall"._


----------



## NancyNGA

Aha!  So, a sweetheart in every port, probably.  That explains all the traveling.   :lol:


----------



## Aunt Bea

"Stone Throwers" - A group of young Irish boys that threw stones, Irish confetti, at the traffic light breaking the red lens until the city agreed to put the green over red in this tight knit Irish community.

http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/h...d-the-traffic-laws-in-tipperary-hill-syracuse


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> "Stone Throwers" - A group of young Irish boys that threw stones, Irish confetti, at the traffic light breaking the red lens until the city agreed to put the green over red in this tight knit Irish community.
> 
> http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/h...d-the-traffic-laws-in-tipperary-hill-syracuse



"The light was erected on the corner of Tompkins Street and Milton Avenue. Some Irish youths, who came to be known as the Stone Throwers, objected to the fact that the “British” red appeared above the “Irish” green on the light and threw stones, which they called "Irish confetti," to break the red bulb"


----------



## NancyNGA

Field of Corn - Dublin, Ohio

"Completed in 1994, Field of Corn consists of 109 6ft, white ears of concrete corn that sprout from the ground. It was designed by artist Malcolm Cochran, a professor of sculpture at the Ohio State University, in honor of Sam Frantz, an inventor of several hybrid corn species." 

_Trivia_: "Central-Ohioans frequently refer to the work as the Cement Corn, or 'See-ment' Corn, depending on your pronunciation."


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


> Field of Corn - Dublin, Ohio
> 
> "Completed in 1994, Field of Corn consists of 109 6ft, white ears of concrete corn that sprout from the ground. It was designed by artist Malcolm Cochran, a professor of sculpture at the Ohio State University, in honor of Sam Frantz, an inventor of several hybrid corn species."
> 
> _Trivia_: "Central-Ohioans frequently refer to the work as the Cement Corn, or 'See-ment' Corn, depending on your pronunciation."



Kinda weird, IMHO.  But then again, we've got some pretty weird stuff here, too.


----------



## Meanderer

More on Cement Corn

Sam and Eulalia Frantz Park

Maybe it's supposed to be ironic, this former corn field, sprouting 109 people-sized ears of concrete corn in a large oddball art display. But it's also a salute to Sam Frantz, an inventor of hybrid corns, and a very weird sight along the highway.
Frantz farmed this site from 1935 to 1963, using it as as a study field for tasty mutant strains. Frantz was "well known for his development of hybrid corn seeds," and worked with Ohio State University on hybridization projects. He donated this land, now named Sam and Eulalia Frantz Park, after its farming days were over".


"The artist brought in by the Dublin Arts Council to create the environment of corn, Malcolm Cochran, completed the field in 1994. A row of old Osage Orange Trees anchors the west side of the park, where you'll find signs explaining hybridization and describing the project. Three different molds were used to create the concrete ears of corn. The variety Cochran used is a "double-cross hybrid called Corn Belt Dent Corn."


"Intended by the Arts Council to remind residents of the area's long-gone agricultural heritage, the Field of Corn instantly became a joke -- giant inedible food -- paid for with tax dollars, and surrounded by a sprawl of corporate offices, bland businesses and suburban neighborhoods".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer and Butterfly... I was born and raised in Ohio, and I was kind of poking fun at Ohioans, and the OSU Buckeyes, with this post (Corn Field).  The title of the thread is Statues *with Limitations*.


----------



## Meanderer

I think it was a great way to salute  Sam Frantz, who worked for thirty years to bring us better corn, and who donated the land.   My only question is: "Why 109 ears?".

Cornhenge






"Molds taken of three original sculptures were used to cast ears which were then rotated to provide a variety of angles so each cob appears unique to the observer. Casting was done at Cooke & Ingle, Co., Dalton, Georgia, (now Metromont Corporation) and each 1500 lb. cob was shipped to Ohio in four truckloads".

"However as time went on, the field of concrete ears has become something of a town icon. Locals have held weddings in the field, nearby office workers visit in the winter to play in the show among the strange sculptures and most of Dublin now embraces the installation". 

"There is also a deeper symbolism in the corn. As artist Malcolm Cochran put it, “There is a serious side to the work as well: My choice of white concrete was deliberate to mimic, in a subliminal way, the rows of crosses in Arlington National Cemetery. It is ultimately _a mem__orial to agriculture_ and, by extension, to a way of life and a regional identity the that been replaced by corporate office complexes and housing developments. Five bronze plaques trace the history of land use at the site, from Native American time to the present.”


----------



## Buckeye

Meanderer said:


> I think it was a great way to salute  Sam Frantz, who worked for thirty years to bring us better corn, and who donated the land.   My only question is: "Why 109 ears?".
> 
> Cornhenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Molds taken of three original sculptures were used to cast ears which were then rotated to provide a variety of angles so each cob appears unique to the observer. Casting was done at Cooke & Ingle, Co., Dalton, Georgia, (now Metromont Corporation) and each 1500 lb. cob was shipped to Ohio in four truckloads".
> 
> "However as time went on, the field of concrete ears has become something of a town icon. Locals have held weddings in the field, nearby office workers visit in the winter to play in the show among the strange sculptures and most of Dublin now embraces the installation".
> 
> "There is also a deeper symbolism in the corn. As artist Malcolm Cochran put it, “There is a serious side to the work as well: My choice of white concrete was deliberate to mimic, in a subliminal way, the rows of crosses in Arlington National Cemetery. It is ultimately _a mem__orial to agriculture_ and, by extension, to a way of life and a regional identity the that been replaced by corporate office complexes and housing developments. Five bronze plaques trace the history of land use at the site, from Native American time to the present.”



Back when I had a Jay-Oh-Bee my office was about 2 miles from the concrete corn field.  Some people get it, some don't.


----------



## Buckeye

I also appreciated this display when we went to Tampa via I4


----------



## NancyNGA

Not to be outdone, there is a Stonehenge type structure in Georgia also. layful: 

 The Georgia Guidestones






This is a granite monument erected in 1980 in Elbert County, Georgia. One slab stands in the center, with four arranged around it. A capstone lies on top of the five slabs, which are astronomically aligned.  A set of 10 guidelines is inscribed on the structure in eight modern languages, and a shorter message is inscribed at the top of the structure in four ancient language scripts: Babylonian, Classical Greek, Sanskrit, and Egyptian hieroglyphs.

There is also a bit of mystery about how it was financed. (See _History_ in the link above)


----------



## Meanderer

Here's more info, Hoot N annie!






Airstream Ranch
"An octet of classic chrome trailers speared into the ground act as a tribute to the silver bullets of the open road"


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Not to be outdone, there is a Stonehenge type structure in Georgia also. layful:
> 
> The Georgia Guidestones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a granite monument erected in 1980 in Elbert County, Georgia. One slab stands in the center, with four arranged around it. A capstone lies on top of the five slabs, which are astronomically aligned.  A set of 10 guidelines is inscribed on the structure in eight modern languages, and a shorter message is inscribed at the top of the structure in four ancient language scripts: Babylonian, Classical Greek, Sanskrit, and Egyptian hieroglyphs.
> 
> There is also a bit of mystery about how it was financed. (See _History_ in the link above)


Nancy, here's a close up:


----------



## Arachne

Terry Fox statue In Vancouver, BC


----------



## Meanderer

Cleopatra's Needle (London)


----------



## Meanderer

World's Largest Roadrunner, in Stockton, Texas


----------



## Meanderer

Terracotta Warriors

"Beautiful display of over 7 ft. tall Statues instantly attracts the audience and brings curiosity, taking them to a place in history and Imagination. These mesmerizing warrior statues make a huge impact as they suddenly come alive moving and advancing to create powerful choreographed positions and scenes from simple décor to striking battle fields, from funny interactions to lasting impressions".


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have always been amazed by the original ones!

[video]https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/ap-art-history/south-east-se-asia/china-art/a/terracotta-warriors-from-the-mausoleum-of-the-first-qin-emperor-of-china[/video]


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> I have always been amazed by the original ones!
> 
> [video]https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/ap-art-history/south-east-se-asia/china-art/a/terracotta-warriors-from-the-mausoleum-of-the-first-qin-emperor-of-china[/video]


So have I.  If I remember right, each face is unique and thought modeled after a real person.


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow!   That is fantastic, Bea.   I'd never even heard of it before.  Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer

Replica of the incomplete Pillar of the Boatmen, from Paris, with four gods, including the only depiction of Cernunnos to name him (left, 2nd from top).


----------



## NancyNGA

King Puck - Killorglin, County Kerry, Ireland



The statue commemorates the ancient festival "Puck Fair," which takes place each year in Killorglin, on August 10-12.  Every year a goat catcher goes up into the mountains to catch a wild goat. The goat is elevated onto a high stand in the town square. On the 3rd day he is brought down and led back to his mountain home. 

Photo (circa 1900)


----------



## Meanderer

Statue of limitations – An Irishman’s Diary about Dublin monuments, famous and otherwise







"Remember “Molly Malone Day”? No, nor did I, until I was passing the statue of the buxom Dublin fishmonger the other night, and a fragment of overheard tour-guide commentary set me reading about her again".


"A large group of visitors had gathered around the sculpture and was hanging on the guide’s every word. He had his arm draped around Molly and, to judge from the audience’s laughter, was a bit of a character.
Unfortunately for my attempts to eavesdrop, he was also German. So the only word I could make out was “syphilis”, although that got a laugh too".


"This brought back vague memories of a time when Molly, rather than being a fictionalised version of a real-life type, was considered an historical figure. It started in 1980s, like the statue itself, when somebody unearthed records for a Mary Malone (what were the chances of that in Dublin?) who had lived between 1663 and 1699, and might have sold fish".


"From there, other biographical details were filled in – apparently excavated from between the lines of the ballad. Chief among these were that she had supplemented her day job with night work, selling goods for which she didn’t need a wheelbarrow. And that the “fever” from which she died was most likely a euphemism for another occupational hazard".


----------



## Meanderer

Abe waiting for his close-up — with you — on campus

URBANA — "Alma Mater may still be on hiatus, but University of Illinois students have a new campus photo op with a pretty well-known historical figure".


----------



## NancyNGA

The Charging Bull,  Wall Street financial district, New York City


----------



## NancyNGA

"Ain't Misbehavin'" (2010) by Patrick Dougherty
 Sculpture made of saplings at Winthrop University, Rock Hill, S.C.


----------



## Steve LS

All taken at Grounds for Sculpture in Hamilton, NJ


----------



## Meanderer

"The Statue of Lenin is a 16-foot (4.9 m) bronze sculpture of Communist revolutionary Vladimir Lenin located in the Fremont neighborhood of Seattle, Washington. Initially installed in Czechoslovakia in 1988, the sculpture was removed after the Velvet Revolution and later purchased and brought to the United States by an American English teacher in the 1990".


----------



## Meanderer

The "Big Baby"....Duncan Farm Art.




"If you've traveled through the West Valley on Interstate 10 over the past several years, chances are you know exactly what this person is referring to when he asks about the "child playing with a tractor" sign located to the side of the interstate.


It has been somewhat of a landmark for families traveling to or from the West coast, often signaling the start or end to a big road trip. Can you recall seeing it lately? That's what Roy points out with his question".


----------



## Meanderer

Just Ducky!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

Oh great. It's in the middle of the night and now I'll never go back to sleep..._Dimitri Daniloff_


----------



## Lara

_*P*AINTING OF A *S*TATUE...
_


----------



## Meanderer

Wilbur Wright and the Statue of Liberty

"In 2002, when I first learned of Wilbur Wright’s 1909 flight around the Statue of Liberty, I knew I wanted to paint the scene. It would take 10 years of research, and I would end up building two models of the Flyer and its controls before I felt able to capture the moment on canvas. By the time I started my painting, which was recently accepted into the National Air and Space Museum’s collection, I’d learned the full story behind that historic flight". - Dean Mosher


----------



## Meanderer

Statues of Stalin, Lenin, Dzerdginski, Marx and Engels displayed in Grutas Park in Lithuania.


----------



## Meanderer

The World War II Memorial


----------



## NancyNGA

Lorann Jacobs' statue of Emma Hunter, Elizabeth Meyer, and Sophie Keller, in Boalsburg, PA, commemorates arguably the first observance of Memorial Day. 






Larger Picture

_"If Boalsburg had anything to do with it, Memorial Day would indeed be in the autumn. Boalsburg claims to be the site of the earliest observation of Decoration Day, now known as Memorial Day. The specific date of the inaugural decorating in October of 1864, however, is unknown. Many communities make this claim, but only two have significant reasons for their claim. Boalsburg had the earliest grave decorations. Waterloo, New York, because of a 1966 Presidential order declaring it the birthplace of Memorial Day. "_






_"Both communities have strong arguments supporting their claims and both are deserving of recognition.  If Boalsburg had more information supporting their claim and proof of a *continued* tradition in 1865-1868, there would be no doubt whatsoever of the fact that they were the first to observe Memorial Day." _

The origin of Memorial Day is best summed up by US Memorial Day Organization:

_It is more likely that it had many separate beginnings; each of those towns and every planned and spontaneous gathering of people to honor the war dead in the 1860s tapped into the general human need to honor our dead, each contributed honorably to the growing movement that culminated in Gen Logan giving his official proclamation in 1868. It is not important who was the very first, what is important is that Memorial Day was established. Memorial Day is not about division. It is about reconciliation; it is about coming together to honor those who gave their all.

http://pabook2.libraries.psu.edu/palitmap/Memorial.html_


----------



## Meanderer

Israel Built A 9/11 Memorial Out Of Ground Zero Wreckage


----------



## Meanderer

*NASA Moai Statue in Space *layful:


----------



## Meanderer

"A new statue of The Beatles has been unveiled in Liverpool - 50 years after their last show in Merseyside.
The bronze sculpture, which weighs 1.2 tonnes, has been given to the city by the Cavern Club - the venue synonymous with the Fab Four in the 1960s.
The depiction of the band walking along the Mersey reflects a real photo shoot.
Sculptor Andy Edwards said he hoped his statue, which stands on the Pier Head, would become "a place of ritual" for people to come together".


----------



## NancyNGA

_Standin' on the Corner Park, Winslow, AZ_






The original building burned in 2004, before the picture was taken, but the brick wall was restored. The park is behind the wall.  The pavers are engraved with names of donors who supported the project.


----------



## Meanderer

Blast from the Past: Lincoln’s Life Mask is Better than a Photograph

"If you walk over to the sculpture section of the Henry Luce III Center on the 4th floor of the New-York Historical Society, you’ll see Abraham Lincoln’s actual face… Well, the closest thing there is to it. You’ll see a bronze “life mask” of Lincoln, cast by artist Leonard Volk using a mold made on Lincoln’s actual face in 1860".






"Volk ended up using his castings to create a statue of Lincoln in the Springfield, Illinois statehouse. Daniel Chester French also studied Volk’s mask in order to make the Lincoln National Monument. New-York Historical has the full-sized maquette for the head of this memorial. Check it out below- do you see the resemblance? After Lincoln’s death, castings of Volk’s life masks were sold to the public. Sometimes, they still turn up at auctions and are pretty valuable".


----------



## Meanderer

"Really Good by David Shrigley is a 7m-high sculpture of a hand giving a thumbs up sign. It has been cast in bronze with the same dark patina as the other statues in Trafalgar Square".


----------



## Meanderer

(Universal Pictures, 1985) This large cat statue was acquired by the production for use as set dressing on the iconic Hill Valley Clock Tower. The cat statues were originally made for the 1982 film "Cat People" and re-used in several films and television shows including "Austin Powers in Goldmember", "Problem Child 2" and most famously during filming of the Back to the Future films. Since the cats were used in several different productions over the years, they were painted different colors, this cat was no exception having several layers of paint".


----------



## Lara

A Statue WITH Limitations...


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks Lara!  I always liked the expression "Stubborn as a nailed board"!


----------



## Meanderer

The FDR Memorial - A Story of a Statue (a conversation with Anna Eleanor Roosevelt)


----------



## Lara

That was a very touching video. Interesting how she said, "I think the young people get it". Pride got in the way back then. But now, with the wheelchair shown, you admire the man for all his accomplishments despite his disability...and a real source of inspiration to the young lad in the photo as you can see in his confident smile. It touched my heart. Thank you Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer

Theodore Roosevelt Rough Rider Statue - Oyster Bay, New York


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Christopher Columbus (As A Child) Cletus Kennelly Cover by Tom2Point0





At a park overlooking Monterey Bay, California.


----------



## Meanderer

Willie Nelson Statue, Austin


----------



## Meanderer

Jerry Lee Lewis Statue


----------



## Meanderer

17 June 2011_
"*Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, it's Superman and friends*... painted on Soviet war statue by the Banksy of Bulgaria"!
_
"Twenty years ago you would have been shot for stepping too close to this monument in Sofia in Bulgaria".


"But after the smashing of the Berlin Wall, statues celebrating communist rule appear to be fair game to the graffiti artists of the former Soviet block in Eastern Europe".


"An anonymous artist transformed Russian Red Army soldiers from a monument in the city of Sofia, in Bulgaria, into popular superheroes and cartoon characters".

"Below the graffiti artist has sprayed *"Moving with the times"* in Bulgarian black paint".


----------



## Lara

Tony Whitfield's Panthéon video:
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2017/...-history-in-a-performance-by-yoann-bourgeois/


----------



## Big Horn

The link to the Lionman didn't work.  I was curious so I searched and was pleasantly surprised.






https://www.indiadivine.org/32000-year-old-narasimha-lion-man-statue-found-germany/


----------



## Meanderer

_*Surreal Bronze Abstract Sculptures by Michael Alfano*
_
"Hopkinton, Massachusetts-based sculptor Michael Alfano creates surreal sculptures that use the human body and face to interpret philosophical ideas".

"_We two together_, bronze sculpture by Michael Alfano. A native of New York, he first studied with an emphasis on life-size sculpture from the model".






_(Life size scale)_


----------



## Meanderer

Paramus NJ Park Mall Turkey Statue


----------



## Meanderer

This statue was modeled after C. S. Lewis as he looked in 1919 and portrays Digory Kirke looking into the wardrobe from the Chronicles of Narnia.​
_"We ought to give thanks for all fortune: if it is good, because it is good, if bad, because it works in us patience, humility and the contempt of this world and the hope of our eternal country". ~ C.S. Lewis_


----------



## Meanderer

planned Matt Lauer statue


----------



## Aunt Bea

This statue of Tom Turkey riding a horse used to be outside of the Nature's Fare restaurant in Plainville NY.

That tacky old fiberglass statue made a lot of kids happy, I wonder where it is today.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"The statue of the communist revolutionary landed in the funky neighborhood of Fremont in the 1990s, after a local veteran found it lying face down in Poland and was impressed enough by its artistry to figure out how to ship it home. Sitting in the midst of coffee shops and boutiques, the statue’s controversial nature is blunted somewhat, thanks to being frequently decorated with lights, drag attire or perhaps topped with a rubber duckie. Nearby, you can order up a few scoops at Bluebird Microcreamery and Brewery, which features both classic and beer-infused ice cream flavors".


----------



## Meanderer

A Car Hanging Upside Down in London


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Frederick Ruckstull's Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument (1896) in Major Mark Park, Jamaica, Queens NY.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The cat's handsome appearance combined with his air of mysteriousness may see him immortalized in a statue one day!


----------



## Meanderer

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Last Three_, by Gillie and Marc Schattner (Astor Place, New York City)

 "_Inspired by the world’s final three Northern White Rhinos, Sudan and his infertile daughters Najin and Fatu, the husband-and-wife duo conceptualized the piece as an ode to the species."  (_Sudan died on March 18, 2018, at the age of 45)


----------



## Meanderer

Coal Miner. Colonial garden statues


----------



## Meanderer

Sherlock Holmes sculpture by John Doubleday, at Meiringen, Switzerland, near the Reichenbach waterfalls, where Holmes faces his nemesis Professor Moriarty


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Big flaw, I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always one!


Yup, the Brie and the wine, lol!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Sculpture and painted tree in front of the Hunter Museum  Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## Meanderer

Statue of Beethoven in the Bonn town square


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Meanderer

*John A. Macdonald and his statues of limitations*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

General George Washington and P.T.S.D.  (LINK)

“Change Your Words. Change your World.”





On George Washington’s birthday, help to restore a soldier’s heart by changing your words. It is your gift to give.


----------



## Meanderer

Einstein statue in Vail Village


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.guideposts.org/inspiration/angels/an-unusual-little-angel


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote and his Squire, Sancho Panza (1933)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Patrick Henry, on March 23, 1775.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Elemental Statuary


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> *10 Unintentionally Horrifying Statues of Famous People*
> 
> Having a statue erected in your likeness sounds like it would be an honor. But when the end result leaves you looking disfigured, soulless, or otherwise terrifying for all eternity, it's worth considering that sometimes it's not the thought that counts.
> 
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/55343/10-unintentionally-horrifying-statues-famous-people


I'm so glad you added the link - I had no idea what this was supposed to represent.  The sculptor definitely missed the mark.  (It is supposed to show a pitcher in motion throwing a ball.)  It looks more like a remembrance of the thalidomide tragedy.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> *12 Craziest Sculptures*
> 
> crazy sculptures, weird sculptures, funny sculptures
> 
> http://www.oddee.com/item_97928.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melting cow in Budapest.


Wow - if these sculptors got paid for some of this bizarre stuff, our own Gaer should be filthy rich - She's an ARTIST with good taste!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

CBS: Queen Elizabeth II Platinum Jubilee celebrations





_Statue of Queen Elizabeth II on Throne (Pixabay photo)_


----------



## Llynn

Troll Located under the Ballard Bridge in Seattle.


----------



## win231

Meanderer said:


> *The Lives Of Living Statues*
> 
> "We’ve all seen them at one point or another – in a park, at a festival, or practically any place where tourists gather in large numbers. Some of us walk right past them as if they were actual statues while others might stop and stare a while. Eventually, we all end up thinking the same thing – “I could do that!” After all, this has to be the cushiest job in the world. You make money by literally just standing there. What could be easier, right"?
> http://all-that-is-interesting.com/living-statues


When they move, it's pretty funny:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

I looked up vaccam maximus-

*Vaccam* mulsisti. You milked the cow. Tatoeba-2020.08. Vaccae herbam edunt. The cows are eating grass.

I think it means Big Cow.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

William Tell and Son


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

Tongue depressor park bench


----------



## Meanderer




----------

